# Issue having to reset Mini's every day to properly stream Netflix/hulu



## mrneil001 (Sep 2, 2016)

Started about a month ago. Every day Ive tried to stream either netflix or hulu and the Mini's have hung up on loading and acted very very very slow.. even on menus. Both are connected via MOCA. Live TV has no problems. I have 2 so I know its not a defective mini. My main Roamio has no problems. I have to unplug and replug my mini's in order for it to work/function correctly. Its now getting a little annoying. Please fix what ever is wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Generaltao (Jul 19, 2016)

I have the exact same problem. Posted about it yesterday. Unfortunately for me, rebooting doesn't really help. It started about a month ago for me too.


----------



## g2so (Dec 11, 2015)

I have the same issue now for a couple of months. My Mini is connected via the ethernet, no coax. From there it's connected to the bolt via a single 16port Netgear 1GB network switch. 
I suspect it's a software update that caused all these issues. If effects all streaming services and generally only after 2-4 days after normal power cycle. The unit will require a physical disconnect. Then work for 2-4 days. 

I opened a case online. They were not much help. Last comment for the support person was to remove the network switch. (So how does the mini function then Tivo?!)

I called support just now. They had me do more "Tivo Connects" and suggested an RMA at a cost.

TIVO needs to fix this one.
Since it's happening with people with MOCA and Ethernet, then it must be the MINI itself. Software issue and they way it's handling the memory or CPU.


----------



## g2so (Dec 11, 2015)

Did anyone fix this one yet? 
I'm tempted to purchase another mini just for testing. Keep it within the 30-day return window and see if the new works better.


----------



## g2so (Dec 11, 2015)

I decided to take the next step and do some troubleshooting. I purchased a new Tivo Mini and set it up in my master bedroom to replace the original one. The original Tivo Mini was then moved to my downstairs office. 
All of them connected via Ethernet. 

Last night, I had the error. Netflix would not stream. But this time on the new Mini, I first received an error code "ui-113". I told it to reconnect to NetFlix and it did, but then stalled on trying to stream at 99%. It would play some audio but then that stalled/stopped as well. I just let it sit there at 99% while I checked the other Mini. 

The Mini in the office did not give me an error code, but also stalled/stopped during loading the stream. This time, it stopped at 8% when loading. 

Since both are connected via Ethernet, Im starting to suspect its a network issue. 
My setup: 
Internet -> Firewall(untangle) -> Netgear ProSafe GS116 -> Tivo Bolt, Tivo Mini master bedroom. The Office has an additional Trident TEG-S80g 8 port switch that connects the Mini. 
The common dominator here is the Netgear switch. 

So, while both Minis were frozen with trying to stream to Netflix, I rebooted the NetGear switch. 
The downstairs Office Mini somehow rebooted on its own when this happened. I forced a reboot (unplug-plugin) the newer upstairs Mini.

I have seen other posts about some of these cheaper/home switches having issues with the Tivos. I suspect that is the case here. 

I will most likely obtain (borrow from a friend)another switch to replace the Netgear as a test. It seems it will take about 4 days for it to acts up on me. So a window of 5 days or so should tell me if its the switch or not.
My other option could be the MoCa route.


----------



## mrneil001 (Sep 2, 2016)

I was finally able to fix my freezing problem by buying this

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IQUMJ72/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's an outlet switch with a built-in timer. I have it set to turn off at 7:00.00 and to turn back on at 7:00.05(times im not using it). Basically turn off for five seconds and then turn back on. I've only had it for a few days, but so far no problems. Hate that I had to buy something in order to fix something that tivo should have done. All they have to do is write a script to reset the internal memory once every 24 hours


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

mrneil001 said:


> I was finally able to fix my freezing problem by buying this
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IQUMJ72/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's an outlet switch with a built-in timer. I have it set to turn off at 7:00.00 and to turn back on at 7:00.05(times im not using it). Basically turn off for five seconds and then turn back on. I've only had it for a few days, but so far no problems. Hate that I had to buy something in order to fix something that tivo should have done. All they have to do is write a script to reset the internal memory once every 24 hours


I need one of these for my tuning adapter.


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

gespears said:


> I need one of these for my tuning adapter.


I just bought this one for my Tuning Adapter after I forgot to reset it after 3 weeks. I missed 8 shows over 2 nights because my TiVo didn't think I was authorized to watch any channels.



Simpler than most because it power cyles every day at the same time, instead of weekly or whatever. I have only had it 2 days, so I haven't hit any snags yet.


----------



## g2so (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not a fan of us needing to add another device to just power cycle the Mini so it can work as designed.  But maybe that is the best option.

BTW.. I tested MoCa. Same issue. 
I still suspect its the switch. Since I can duplicate the issue on two mini's via ethernet and MoCa. Streaming will always connect to the network. 

I have seen other posts about network switches with IGMP snooping causing issues with Tivo devices. 
I still need to test the switch. I have an old Dell PowerConnect 5512 I can use but need to reset it. Not a fan using enterprise switching in my home closet. It will suck allot electricity and make allot of noise. But it may do for testing.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mrneil001 said:


> I was finally able to fix my freezing problem by buying this
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IQUMJ72/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's an outlet switch with a built-in timer. I have it set to turn off at 7:00.00 and to turn back on at 7:00.05(times im not using it). Basically turn off for five seconds and then turn back on. I've only had it for a few days, but so far no problems. Hate that I had to buy something in order to fix something that tivo should have done. All they have to do is write a script to reset the internal memory once every 24 hours


How many on/off programs can be set up in a 24 hour period? My Mini has been doing this for months and it's driving me nuts.  What I am unsure of is how often, in a 24 hour period, the Mini is freezing. It's pretty much a guarantee that when I go to use it first thing in the morning, it needs to be unplugged/plugged in.


----------



## mrneil001 (Sep 2, 2016)

tvmaster2 said:


> How many on/off programs can be set up in a 24 hour period? My Mini has been doing this for months and it's driving me nuts. What I am unsure of is how often, in a 24 hour period, the Mini is freezing. It's pretty much a guarantee that when I go to use it first thing in the morning, it needs to be unplugged/plugged in.


I think that particular unit allows 5 different times to be programmed, but you only need it to turn off/on once per day. I've been using the switches for over a month now and have not had to manually reset it at all. Not even once. Definitely solved my problem


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mrneil001 said:


> I think that particular unit allows 5 different times to be programmed, but you only need it to turn off/on once per day. I've been using the switches for over a month now and have not had to manually reset it at all. Not even once. Definitely solved my problem


hmm. I thought it may be crashing after 90 minutes of inactivity, which made me concerned you'd have to reprogram a start/stop event every two hours, overnight, when not in use. What time of day do you reset yours?


----------

